# Raffle #1 - Separatory Funnel or Liebig Condenser



## Noxx (Jul 16, 2016)

**For silver and gold members only!**

This is the first of many exciting raffles, woohoo! 

This months winner will pick one of the two:
_*
1L Separatory Funnel (which is great for SX)*_







or

*30cm Liebig Condenser (which is great for making your own nitric acid)*




*
In order to enter the raffle, just reply to this thread.*


Good luck and thank you for your contribution!!


***_If you are not a silver or gold member yet, please visit this link for the full incentives description:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/mustache/membership.html
_


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jul 16, 2016)

Ya know, I already knew this place was something special. Now it's done gone and got even better!

Throwing my hat in the ring for that condenser!


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jul 17, 2016)

When I first seen the funnel in the other post, my thought was, can I make that a condenser? So, yes I'm game. 

Mike


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 17, 2016)

So what do you do? Put every ones name in a hat? I am in for either one. 8)


----------



## bigpagoda (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice, I was just looking at these on Ebay.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 17, 2016)

Platdigger said:


> So what do you do? Put every ones name in a hat?8)



I could do that 

BTW, end date is July 31st 23:59 EST.


----------



## dgorges (Jul 17, 2016)

I am in Sir. My name is Damon and this is my first ever post. I actually met a fellow member just by chance here in Wichita and we plan to meet in the next couple of days. I've been studying the forum along with the links in the Library section for the last ten months or so. I am a beginner, but have gained a wealth of knowledge thus far. And I do not plan on stopping anytime soon. Thanks to everyone for their input and experience on the forum and I hope that I also will have valuable input going forward.

Dgorges


----------



## Noxx (Jul 18, 2016)

dgorges said:


> I am in Sir. My name is Damon and this is my first ever post. I actually met a fellow member just by chance here in Wichita and we plan to meet in the next couple of days. I've been studying the forum along with the links in the Library section for the last ten months or so. I am a beginner, but have gained a wealth of knowledge thus far. And I do not plan on stopping anytime soon. Thanks to everyone for their input and experience on the forum and I hope that I also will have valuable input going forward.
> 
> Dgorges



Great first post. Don't forget to mention which one you would prefer to get (or doesn't matter).


----------



## dgorges (Jul 18, 2016)

That Separatory Funnel looks very nice


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 18, 2016)

I could definitely use the separatory funnel! Thanks Noxx!!!! 8)


----------



## Refining Rick (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't know if I count yet (as I have not payed my gold membership yet.). But I sure would like a chance at it. It's perrty.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 24, 2016)

*The raffle ends July 31st 23:59h EST.*

For the moment only 7 silver members are participating :shock: Great odds are in your favor!


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm in there now for the condenser. Noxx rocks in my opinion, lol. Or would it be Noxx Roxx?


----------



## Refining Rick (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay. I am payed and in. Could only swing the silver this payday. Darn money anyhow.. :evil:


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 27, 2016)

Just in case I need to enter, I officially enter for the condenser. 8)


----------



## herd (Jul 27, 2016)

This forum is awesome, and I would like to enter for the condenser.


----------



## etack (Jul 28, 2016)

I thought I was automatically entered, but if not the case. I need one ticket please. 

Eric


----------



## Rmwatson78 (Jul 28, 2016)

I could use the separatory funnel.


----------



## kazamir (Jul 28, 2016)

I would like to win the funnel.


----------



## mark99 (Jul 31, 2016)

I would like to be entered for the funnel.


----------



## Shaul (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll go for the funnel.


----------



## nancyeastman68 (Aug 1, 2016)

thats cool i want a nitrice mker.i jury rigged mine it workd ,however im sure it was a sight for sore eyes


----------



## nancyeastman68 (Aug 1, 2016)

oops i i guess i forgot,id like the condensor, well really it domt matter i live in small town usa we dont have any science equiptment stores
thnks


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 2, 2016)

I think you missed it. Noxx wrote: "BTW, end date is July 31st 23:59 EST"


----------



## Noxx (Aug 2, 2016)

Ladies and gentleman, here is our first winner.





......Drum roll......





Congratulations to *dgorges*! :G 



Stay tuned for our next contest, beginning this week-end! Many exciting prizes to come 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 2, 2016)

Congratulations dgorges! 8) 

Dave


----------



## dgorges (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow, this is great! This was an item that I have been looking to obtain for well over a month now. I appreciate Noxx for setting up this raffle. Now I have a new addition to my lab! It's great to be apart of this extremely knowledgeable community.

Thank you,
Dgorges


----------

